# Aldi Special



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

My brother, very kindly brought me a bag of these yesterday. All I know is they are from Aldi, Peruvian and strength 4. the bag says best before February 2019 so they might be just about within date. Needing to top the small hopper up on the E5 I dumped them in. Quite a dark bean. No fanning around.....just using the existing settings it ground 17.4 so I topped it up with a 0.5 second purge to 19.1. Pulled the shot and it took 27 seconds to deliver 33 grams or so.......I think with a little more care this could be a quite acceptable coffee. the bag suggests pour over methods and does not mention espresso, but for me and my taste, as an emergency, it passes the test!


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

I saw them yesterday & disregarded them as I couldn't see a roasting date but if they pass your taste test I may have to pop back


----------



## ATZ (Aug 4, 2017)

I was about to post about these! Also found I could make an agreeable shot!

Someone reckons a BBE date of Feb 19 means they were roasted Feb 18...


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Jacko112 said:


> I saw them yesterday & disregarded them as I couldn't see a roasting date but if they pass your taste test I may have to pop back


It does not have a roasted on date but a best before which will be on year. On mine, looking at the label it is on the right side


----------



## FuzzyFeltDeath (Apr 2, 2018)

I purchased a pack of these as some spare beans to leave in work, had no expectation of them being any good but I've found them rather pleasant in a French press with a shorting brewing time.

I've fond the smelling notes to be rather wet hay like with an earthy caramel like taste, personally for a quick to make and quick to drink coffee it's great value and easy to find.


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

I tried the ALDI Alcafe Columbian, quite dark and oily and tasted very good along my coffee journey especially based on a few different (Including Lidl's) packs from other sources.

Jon.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Properly dialed-in these are often great with milk, I've tried some rather black Ethiopian ones from the portugese chain and they gave a nice punch


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

dfk41 said:


> It does not have a roasted on date but a best before which will be on year. On mine, looking at the label it is on the right side


I think there's space to fill in your own date, if only to give the purchaser a psychological edge.







.

Jon.


----------



## eddie57 (Mar 21, 2017)

xpresso said:


> I tried the ALDI Alcafe Columbian, quite dark and oily and tasted very good along my coffee journey especially based on a few different (Including Lidl's) packs from other sources.
> 
> Jon.


Same here often buy these when I'm waiting for beans to rest


----------



## Beanedict (Aug 14, 2017)

I tried this or similar some time before. Could not get good coffee with cafetiere - tasted burnt, bitter, stale. Did not manage to finish it, went into the bin. It may well be a barista's fault


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

If anyone really likes/needs those Aldi Peruvian beans...my local store has reduced them to £2.99.

Bargain!

May be Nationwide ?


----------



## itom150 (May 9, 2018)

at that price they're worth giving a go! Are they the standard 250-ish g bag?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

itom150 said:


> at that price they're worth giving a go! Are they the standard 250-ish g bag?


You can get them in a one lb bag too.


----------



## itom150 (May 9, 2018)

Thanks will drop by on the way home and see whats left (I usually get there too late to the Aldi deals!)


----------



## neologan (Nov 17, 2017)

xpresso said:


> I tried the ALDI Alcafe Columbian, quite dark and oily and tasted very good along my coffee journey especially based on a few different (Including Lidl's) packs from other sources.
> 
> Jon.


Bought one of these thanks to this thread (no Peruvian in my store) and was very surprised how good it was in an aeropress, 8 min brew time (around 12g). It's a strong one, so i use less (15g with most), and it was decent. Lots of almond notes in there.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

How will the likes of a LSOL fan fair with these beans? I've f**ked up. There's one shot left in my grinder, and an empty bag of beans sat next to it. New beans haven't been delivered yet plus rest time.

I'm thinking these may be an option?!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


> How will the likes of a LSOL fan fair with these beans? I've f**ked up. There's one shot left in my grinder, and an empty bag of beans sat next to it. New beans haven't been delivered yet plus rest time.
> 
> I'm thinking these may be an option?!


Coffee detox for a day or three


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

MildredM said:


> Coffee detox for a day or three


Not a chance ha. The headaches would be too much


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

joey24dirt said:


> How will the likes of a LSOL fan fair with these beans? I've f**ked up. There's one shot left in my grinder, and an empty bag of beans sat next to it. New beans haven't been delivered yet plus rest time.
> 
> I'm thinking these may be an option?!


They won't have quite the acidity of a LSOL coffee, but there is some there, more generic too but certainly 'fairly nice'?


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

MWJB said:


> They won't have quite the acidity of a LSOL coffee, but there is some there, more generic too but certainly 'fairly nice'?


Sounds like they will be worth trying to fill the gap at least. I'll grab some tomorrow.

Big question is do I have my usually evening drink or save the last for the morning


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Larger Sainsburys stock 'Modern Standard' beans - they're OK at a pinch.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

lake_m said:


> Larger Sainsburys stock 'Modern Standard' beans - they're OK at a pinch.


I'm over your way tomorrow morning so I might dig into your stash lol


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Ha! I took my last bag of Union with me to the Platform. I'm now on the back-up tin of Illy


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

lake_m said:


> Ha! I took my last bag of Union with me to the Platform. I'm now on the back-up tin of Illy


I've just figured why I've ran out. My good lady has started accepting a flat white on a morning now. I can see me getting clearance for an upgrade within six months ha


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

Joey ..... if you are now a ..

L ost

S oul

O ver

the

L imit

I think you need to move quick as it appears our Aldi is no longer stocking the beans.......

Jon.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

xpresso said:


> Joey ..... if you are now a ..
> 
> L ost
> 
> ...


What the heck?! I'll get myself there first thing. Annoying really as I was there yesterday buying alcoholic lollies


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

joey24dirt said:


> What the heck?! I'll get myself there first thing. Annoying really as I was there yesterday buying alcoholic lollies


I base my previous comments after noting the ALDI coffee shelf void of packets of coffee beans barr four loose packets of the mediocre packs, I enquired if they were ceasing to stock them but a positive response was not forthcoming.

Whilst I'm well stocked with beans at the moment, it was a comment my Daughter made while we were away on holiday that they had an offer on them which may confirm the above.

Anyway I'm convinced a different hit from the 'Alcofrolic Lollies' you purchased would keep you sane.

Jon.


----------



## cozzarr (May 19, 2018)

May have to give these a go then


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

I picked up two bags of the mellow moods as the description sounded nicer to me than the darker offerings.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Just opened up the bag.... I've seen less oil in a deep fat frier


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

joey24dirt said:


> Just opened up the bag.... I've seen less oil in a deep fat frier


Watch out for the Exon Valdez lurking in the bottom od the packet. 

How do they taste?


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

ashcroc said:


> Watch out for the Exon Valdez lurking in the bottom od the packet.
> 
> How do they taste?


Don't know yet, going to have a try once the nippers are in bed. I'll report back


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

I've been using these at work in the cafflano & are ok, quite dark & oily but produce an acceptable cup. Not really sure I'm brave enough to try them as espresso tho!


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

I used the ALCAFE Columbian as an espresso and quite impressed at the time, very dark oily bean.

Jon.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Well I had it. Made a flat white and took a quick slurp as espresso. I don't think I could finish one just as espresso, but as flat white it's not bad.

Still looking forward to my arcangel turning up


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

16.6 > 30 out. Roughly 30 seconds. Textbook pour but to be expected with a roast level like this (That's what I've noticed anyway)

Still not my bag as an espresso. Flat white ok again. Nothing really jumping out at me, but then I'm crap at describing anyway.

It's saved a few days of tears anyway whilst waiting for my usual type to arrive


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Looks a millions dollars regardless of taste! Why 16.6g? - just curious.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

lake_m said:


> Looks a millions dollars regardless of taste! Why 16.6g? - just curious.


That's when the timer stopped on the grinder  I had dosed 18g last night and it was too much for the basket, and I couldn't go finer as it was choking up. I aimed for 17g this morning but it stopped where it did so thought I'd try it 

I think the taste I'm getting from it is slight smokeyness. Probably not the best as a non smoker haha


----------



## coffee3253 (Jun 12, 2016)

nice looking coffee!


----------

